# Red Heart



## FLQuacker (Mar 21, 2019)

Limited edition

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice. I bet that screams too.....


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 22, 2019)

YEEEEEHHHHHHAAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

Just beautiful and wow.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks fellows...now let's go field trial her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2019)

Sweet! I recently turned a small bowl of Redheart and was pleasantly surprised at how well it was to work with. Chuck


----------



## CWS (Mar 22, 2019)

Redheart is one of my favorite woods to turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 22, 2019)

Couple gobbles early. Shut down quick. Hens are really responsive now. Gonna be tough for a while.

So I just harassed the crows





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2731308083761650

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

Sounded real good, and it is always fun to harass the Crows. Boy that is a pretty spot where you are hunting.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 23, 2019)

That it is...thought we had one coming this morning but he never did. Been trying to get my neighbor to see one down the barrel (his first) no luck so far but he's heard 1 each time we've went. This is an "upland hardwood" area along the rise of a river bottom. Did have a few deer sneak by us this morning.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

That is not fair to show a photo like this, but I must admit it is cool.

Great spot, plenty of trees with low limbs but very little underbrush, Turkey haven.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Mar 23, 2019)

Good looking area Wayne. My buddy and I went out this morning as well. Close but no cigar. Beautiful morning to be in the woods though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 23, 2019)

Taking the CEO in the morning....she'll test my patience

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 23, 2019)

That's also some great looking camo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 24, 2019)

Peaceful and QUITE for us this morning...and NO I'm not complaining...sure beats this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 24, 2019)

Not so quite for a couple other hunters this morning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello Wayne,

That is a pretty bird, did the CEO shoot that.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 24, 2019)

No..we just sat and watched a opossum. These 2 were called in with my calls by other hunters this morning. Believe me, that's more exciting for me anyway right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 24, 2019)

At least you carried a huntin partner you could snuggle with! It was a tad chilly out there this morning, although yesterday morning was cooler yet over here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Not so quite for a couple other hunters this morning!
> 
> View attachment 163091
> 
> View attachment 163092


What a couple great pictures!! And a great testimony to your calls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

